# I need help on this one



## Johnny (Sep 11, 2016)

while watching Holmes makes it Right on the DIY Network,
this quick commercial flashed past - - - it was the second time I saw it
that I fully understood it . . . . and this commercial is fully ENDORSED by the DIY network.
Please watch the video and add your opinion.
https://www.diynetwork.com/video/replace-an-outdoor-banister-0251930


----------



## edwonbass (Sep 11, 2016)

Just glue? Yeah that should hold


----------



## KMixson (Sep 11, 2016)

You better hold on to that tape. You will need it when the thing starts falling apart.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 11, 2016)

Endorsed by the DIY network, I doubt that means a thing to DIY. Give them money and they will
let you advertise almost anything. Same as almost any celebrity or tv/radio station, I am always
amazed by people sending me email that is clearly (at least to me) false and when I question them about
it. They say I just send it out, I don't endorse it but you do when you distribute and propagate it.
As to the glue, NO, I would not trust it, especially the type used and the way they used it.
Tim


----------



## DaleH (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey, why not? I mean ... they glued heavy cements ceiling pieces in place in the Boston 'Big Dig' tunnels using just epoxy.

Oh yeah ... those few ton each lanels *fell off!* killed someone too!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 11, 2016)

Have you seen the Gorilla glue commercial where they glue a 2x4 to a brick column to hold up a front gate?


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 11, 2016)

I was expecting them to show how the tape could be used to hold the pieces while a screw or something was driven to secure the joint (not how I would do it but who knows). There is no good glue joint and a lot of end grain to boot. Not really a good way to do this. Good thing it is this easy -- they will need to repair the railings frequently. 

Additionally, I wonder if any legal departments reviewed this prior to release.


----------



## edwonbass (Sep 11, 2016)

You would figure that anyone with the smarts and skills to cut the angles would be smart enough to run some screws through the thing and cap it. You can even screw the cap in from the bottom if you don't want screws showing.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 11, 2016)

aahhhhhh okay, I figured it out !!!
this was a Government Funded Project and the "Fastener Guy" called in sick that day.



it just floored me that someone would - - - (#1) - actually make a video like this. (the tape company).
and (#2) - someone would actually endorse such an irresponsible video (DIYnetwork) that
some tumbleweed may actually do it this way !!! and thus, the grandmother
breaks another hip...... who to sue - who to sue


----------



## richg99 (Sep 12, 2016)

I guess that is why sites like this one exist. 

Knowledgeable people helping other knowledgeable people. 

As far as the bannister....Screw it!

richg99


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 12, 2016)

yeah, i saw this while watching one of their shows last week and just laughed. i think they edited out the part about adding fastners.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Sep 12, 2016)

Maybe if you were making a doll house the glue would be fine, but on your porch railings? Insane.

I noticed when they put the post in the ground the wood went straight to dirt. No foundation and no treatment. Termite highway in the making there.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 12, 2016)

"Watcha" mean no treatment?... they probably used treated lumber...

Whoops...shucks....glue doesn't stick to that stuff very well.

Brings to mind the old saying ""what were they thinking?""

sheeeesh richg99


----------



## Skiffing (Sep 25, 2016)

Upgrade your home owner insurance

Johnny - what's you question?

Ne ha ma!


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 6, 2016)

I think that was sponsored by some trial attorney's. (secretly) :LOL2:


----------



## jethro (Oct 10, 2016)

The tape will be handy for fashioning a makeshift splint for a broken leg or arm or both when someone actually goes to use that handrail!


----------

